# Knight Titan WIP Shots - Masters



## Izual (Dec 30, 2007)

Hello mates!

A few of the master parts for the upcoming knight titan as well as some WIP shots.

Or i should say 'Mecha-Knight' ;P

Expect more WIP shots to roll in.

Hope you enjoy it ;P



Torso:


----------



## Graf Spee (Apr 29, 2009)

looking really good! what will it be? a paladin? or an errant?

but there's one thing that i stumbled over: why knight-titan? knights are nothing near titans. they're not even superheavies.. 

anyways, have fun with the legs. they're going to be a tough bit of work :biggrin:


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

Nice job so far, I wish Eldar had nice regular shaped titans 

I like the cleanness of it - what are the balls on the edge made from may I ask?


----------



## Izual (Dec 30, 2007)

Bubblematrix said:


> Nice job so far, I wish Eldar had nice regular shaped titans
> 
> I like the cleanness of it - what are the balls on the edge made from may I ask?



Greenstuff - made a sphere and cut it in half :victory:


----------



## Izual (Dec 30, 2007)

Some have asked for scale - so just to give you an idea.











More updates! Head and waist.


----------



## AM. (Jun 16, 2009)

Love it :so_happy:


----------



## Izual (Dec 30, 2007)

Weapon update.


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

Very good work so far. Excellent detail:victory:


----------



## Izual (Dec 30, 2007)

Shield for the Cannon Weapon.











Shoulder/Upper Arm


----------



## Son of Russ (Jun 1, 2009)

Wow! Excellant work....keep the progress pics coming, look forward to seeing the end result.


----------



## primeministersinsiter (May 31, 2009)

I cannot wait for this thing to get up and painted. Beauty.
Can we get details on the class of titan?


----------



## Izual (Dec 30, 2007)

Its going to be a Paladin Knight.

Eventually - will be getting all of them done.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Graf Spee said:


> looking really good! what will it be? a paladin? or an errant?
> 
> but there's one thing that i stumbled over: why knight-titan? knights are nothing near titans. they're not even superheavies..


IIRC it has 2 Structure Points so it is a Super Heavy.


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

theres more info on this kit over on dakadaka here http://www.dakkadakka.com/dakkaforum/posts/list/249596.page
with more shots and if you want price info, just send the guy a pm on daka


----------



## Jaxx23 (Apr 20, 2009)

Keep us posted for sure!


----------



## primeministersinsiter (May 31, 2009)

There's going to be more than one?!


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

X-Treem Badassery right there. +rep.


----------



## Izual (Dec 30, 2007)

fynn said:


> theres more info on this kit over on dakadaka here http://www.dakkadakka.com/dakkaforum/posts/list/249596.page
> with more shots and if you want price info, just send the guy a pm on daka


Good search fu - was showing some WIP pics 





> There's going to be more than one?!


Yes - and also multiple variants of Knights.


Didn't mean to super spread out links all over - rather wanted to keep it on here for HO peeps to look heh.


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

if it was UK based, i be tempted to buy one if the price was right, but not overkeen on ordering from the states with my current cash situation............lol


----------



## Graf Spee (Apr 29, 2009)

well, now i'm getting an impression on the actual size of it. and i have to admit.. well done. looks very much the right size. +rep


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Hurry up and finish this beauty! I can't wait to see it bestriding the battlefield.


----------



## Izual (Dec 30, 2007)

This Knight titan project has been done with a friend - got all the updated pictures uploaded on our personal site.

The redstarone Gallery of Projects

Pretty much nearing the final stages of the knight Titan - and now going to be resin'ing em up, which is a process that will take a few weeks. We are getting a few done in the initial wave - if any of you guys are interested in a titan for yourself, and would like to be informed about it and other upcoming projects drop me a line at 

[email protected]

and i'll be sure to keep you updated. 

Once it is done and up - will be showing it off. 

Going to be using high quality resin - to bring the best details out. Its also going to stand roughly 8 inches tall and going to be out of an 18 multi part kit that is fully poseable
On another note - We are begging to work on the next Warden Knight class titan, and will be continuing the blog here about it ;P Going to be slightly bigger than this paladin titan.



-------------------------


This is by far not the first projects we have performed - we've done other titans before

*NOTE - We are not ... casting the warhound. 
But if you would like some built for you.. could make it happen. (Its always fun to do this!)
*












So stay tuned and stay subscribed to this WIP blog!


Thanks for teh support and comments!


----------



## MagickalMemories (May 15, 2009)

Justin, What's this "We" stuff all about?
You trying to take credit for Matt's work?

Redstarone is an advertiser and staff member on Justin's (RogueMarket's) web site. Justin lives in Washington, and Matt (redstarone) lives in Texas. 

Here's a link to a WIP thread on it at bartertown. Note that Matt makes NO mention of anyone else being involved.
http://www.bartertown.com/trading/viewtopic.php?f=72&t=90833

Matt has said NOTHING about Justin being involved in creating the titan and, unless Justin's recently "bought into" Matt's business, the site (ConversionCorner) isn't THEIR site, it's Matt's site.

This wouldn't be the first time you (Justin) have been accused of trying to take credit for other people's work. Chapterhouse Studios has complained about you a few times, trying to take credit for their stuff and/or recasting it.

Why should they email YOU to buy a copy? Why not send them to Matt, directly?

A note for anyone (even/especially Mod staff) reading this... I can provide proof for every claim I make, and I have included Justin's original post below, so that any changes to the original can be seen.

Eric



RogueMarket said:


> This Knight titan project has been done with a friend - got all the updated pictures uploaded on our personal site.
> 
> The redstarone Gallery of Projects
> 
> ...


----------



## Izual (Dec 30, 2007)

*1. Stop hijacking this thread.

2. Red is my partner - you can ask him - i can ask him to come here if you like.

3. You are a 1 poster here on H-O. Cyber stalking me is rather funny.

4. Heresy Online is my homie.

Progress with the titan continues.


*


----------



## redstarone (Aug 3, 2009)

1) I approved every single action Justin has taken.

2) Emailing Justin for updates is not emailing him for sales. Interest for buying a kit is fowarded to me.

3) Im also an advertiser at Bartertown, if that even matters.

4) My reasons for having Justin handle this area of sales is a personal one. MM you of all people know. Although Id prefer to not even say anything I at the same time dont want any rumors to start. 

My wife is sick. I take care of her. Its the reason I shifted from doing commissions into now kits. Justin handles alot of the online things so I can focus on my wife right now. So really, all of this is a NON issue and id like it dropped.

------------------










And just so there is no confusion, I did not take the above pic. My casting partner did.


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

regardless i want updates


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

This thread has not been hijacked. If someone thinks that you've taken credit for someone elses' work, and feels like they have proof, that's not hijacking a thread-- it's calling out a plagiarist. You are free to defend yourself, obviously, but let's keep it civil, and not make this personal. 

While you may know the powers that be, you are not above the rules of Heresy Online.

If you all can't play nice, I'm going to lock this thread.


----------



## redstarone (Aug 3, 2009)

Its my work like I said above.

MagicalMemories knows me. i advertise on Bartertown where he admins at. This should have all been handled VIA email.

Please dont lock the thread, Sale are helping support my wifes medical bills.


----------



## Izual (Dec 30, 2007)

All good - we proceed with more updates.



No problem here.


----------



## MagickalMemories (May 15, 2009)

As was stated, RSO has Justin's approval. As such, the questions in my last post have become a non-issue as far as I'm concerned.

It should be noted that I emailed RSO immediately after posting last night and informed him of what was going on in this thread MYSELF, in case he had no previous knowledge or wanted to set things straight (as he did).

Justin, you flatter yourself to think such thoughts of me. To hate you, I'd have to care about you. You've never seemed to understand that.

Also, while I've not posted, I have lurked.

Red, since this is all going on with your okay, I'll (obviously) have no reason to post in this thread further. All my comments/compliments on this piece are in the bartertown thread. 
Your comment #4 was incorrect, though. I *didn't* know. You never told me you took Justin on as a partner.

TSoH- Glad you see the post for what it was meant, and I'm glad to see that people won't be allowed to violate any rules, simply because of who they've befriended. No reason to lock this thread on RSO.

Eric



redstarone said:


> 1) I approved every single action Justin has taken.
> 
> 2) Emailing Justin for updates is not emailing him for sales. Interest for buying a kit is fowarded to me.
> 
> ...


----------



## Freeze (Aug 6, 2009)

I have tried to buy 2 times something from Chapterhouse Studios, I have payed and the items NEVER arrives.

I don´t recomend you to but anything from them, the items looks nice, but they are too expensive and the service it too bad.

Also they do not respond to mail or phone...


----------



## chapterhousestudios (Jun 24, 2009)

Please do not hijack my friend Matts thread.

You sir have been a bit impatient, email me during US waking hours and dont jump the gun when I dont respond to your email at 2am and 5am in the morning.

We already know your paypal address was not correct, so I dont know how you can expect me to take responsibility for a bad address.

I already told you I would send you another package, Paypal cancelled your dispute due to 20 day limit, please stop accusing me of things I have no controll over.

You are in Spain, shipping in 2 weeks to spain.

You have bought from us one time. Stop saying false things, and we will try to fix your issue as soon as we can..

Patience...

Nick
CHS

Please PM or email me and give me time to respond (2-3 hours isnt enough, especially when I sleed) if you have other issues, this is not good manners to hijack someone elses thread.


----------



## Izual (Dec 30, 2007)

ignore my post!


----------



## redstarone (Aug 3, 2009)

PLEASE DO NOT THREAD JACK MY THREAD.

-----------

As for updates on THIS thread:


Note from the caster AKA TrooperPX.  (package tomorrow will be for the weapons and waist. We wanted to get started ASAP on the modeling )


> The first package is out and on it's way to Matt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## redstarone (Aug 3, 2009)

The caster ploped this guy together quickly to make sure everything fit. 

Painted kit pics very soon with a kit I recieved saturday.


----------



## NerdyOgre254 (Jul 16, 2008)

Awesome work there my friend. Only thing I don't like is the head - it just looks really bizarre.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

NerdyOgre254 said:


> Awesome work there my friend. Only thing I don't like is the head - it just looks really bizarre.


I agree. On the whole the model is fantastic, but I hope there'll be a few head options.


----------



## Andrakis (Jun 24, 2009)

Awesome, awesome, awesome.

I wish I had this kind of vision for building models, I envy you.


----------



## redstarone (Aug 3, 2009)

Andrakis said:


> Awesome, awesome, awesome.
> 
> I wish I had this kind of vision for building models, I envy you.


Thanks 

---------------------

FYI... to make it a kit I had to make sure the kit wasnt a rip off of the GW IP rights. So, after talking to a lawyer, making the head "strange" and not similiar to GW things is what made the kit legal.

So, strange head it is. ;p


----------



## redstarone (Aug 3, 2009)

Ok people, this is where I need some expert opinions. Hell, any opinions will work

Im debating on holding of on the next variant to instead expand the options for the paladin. Such as new head, new shoulders and shin armor and a different weapon lay out.

Or should I finish the warden class that has a differetn torso, head and weapon arms?

Also any one that has some good designs for heads, that would be great.

Anyone that can give me some ideas to work with, ill give them a discount off buying any future kits.


----------



## NerdyOgre254 (Jul 16, 2008)

I would say work on different weapons and the like.

1. With the armor, what about a layered armor style, where the armor is made from a lot of flat plates?
2. I have a couple of ideas for the head: a) make a skull - intimidation value, b) build a carapace extension and merge the head with the body and make it unmoving.

Some images for you:

















I'll come up with some rough drawings of head and armor designs if you would like me to. I hope this helps you with this.


----------



## primeministersinsiter (May 31, 2009)

What about a T shaped opening on the head? Like a knight's helmet?
Also, a choice of weapons would be rad. I think the chain sword looks a bit too clunky. But I think on the whole it looks AMAZING and I might get one for myself for x-mas. What's the price point on one of these badboys?


----------



## redstarone (Aug 3, 2009)

Thanks for the tips guys 

------------------

Ok, there are some new options in the works:

- 2 new heads. One more Dark Ages knight helmet and one more "cyber skull" like.

- 2 new armor options. i.e. The shoulders and shin armor. The new options will be smooth and trimmed and then a layered plate armor like a tech marine.

- 3 new ranged weapon options, including a projectile cannon, twin mini cannons and a heat cannon.

- 3 new CC weapon options, including a power maul, energy lance, and buzz saw.

All of these mentioned options will be available separately. Either pick what you want with your next Paladin, or add a part to the one you already have. That’s why I recommend pinning or magnetizing at least the (fore) arms, so you can swap them out as your Datasheet needs. Then again, you can buy several and mod them up permanently! 8)


----------



## redstarone (Aug 3, 2009)

2 new WIP weapon arms as of last week. They are the dual mini cannon arm (counts as twin heavy bolter) and a heat cannon arm (counts as either a multi melta or an inferno cannon.










I am open to suggestions.

More pics friday.


----------



## primeministersinsiter (May 31, 2009)

The power maul sounds like a wonderful idea. Beautiful job my man.


----------



## jasonfly (Feb 1, 2009)

really like the way it looks so far, i might consider trying to make one.

btw, are there rules for knight titans, and if so could someone tell me where i could find them?


----------



## redstarone (Aug 3, 2009)

primeministersinsiter said:


> The power maul sounds like a wonderful idea. Beautiful job my man.


Thanks  

The power maul is going to be a combo maul and ram. Should be a nice CC arm 



jasonfly said:


> really like the way it looks so far, i might consider trying to make one.
> 
> btw, are there rules for knight titans, and if so could someone tell me where i could find them?


Pretty sure I lined the BoLS rules earlier in the thread ;p I could be wrong though..

Just incase, here it is 

http://www.belloflostsouls.net/2008/09/play-aid-lords-of-battle-v20.html


----------



## Graf Spee (Apr 29, 2009)

i think a head like the old epic knight baron would suit it just fine..


----------



## redstarone (Aug 3, 2009)

Graf Spee said:


> i think a head like the old epic knight baron would suit it just fine..


That would be against GW IP law for me to take the knight head, make it and cast it. Its a GW copyright image. 

The knight body and weapons are different enough thats its ok. But with a straight head style taken from GW... I would violate their laws and be forced to shut down.

Hence the reason for unique heads..


----------



## redstarone (Aug 3, 2009)

Sorry for the multi post. :victory:


Small update.

All the new weapon arms are done. 
1 of the 2 new heads is done.
Both new armor designs are done.

So, the new kit will have the choice of 3 heads, 8 different weapon arms (4 ranged and 4 CC) as well as 3 armor designs. *(studded, smooth with trim and layered plate)

Ive given all the parts to a friend to take pictures of today. (it sure is nice to work with someone at the 9-5 that doesnt care about actually working haha.


----------



## redstarone (Aug 3, 2009)

Final shot of the kit before all the options. PLEASE keep in mind its about 25% painted. I simply ran out of time and paints for that matter to finish it.










Please note the extra chaos bitz were NOT cast, they are from the chaos vehicle sprue.


----------



## Crimzzen (Jul 9, 2008)

Would love to see it fully painted, as you said, 25% just doesn't do it justice!


----------



## redstarone (Aug 3, 2009)

Crimzzen said:


> Would love to see it fully painted, as you said, 25% just doesn't do it justice!


Agreed. The the thing is so huge i ran out of 4 bottles of paint/wash...


----------



## Lord of Rebirth (Jun 7, 2008)

The base looks far to small. Makes me think someone might be trying to make their model harder to hit but at least it looks like it's not all that big to support the model.


----------



## redstarone (Aug 3, 2009)

Lord of Rebirth said:


> The base looks far to small. Makes me think someone might be trying to make their model harder to hit but at least it looks like it's not all that big to support the model.


LOL.

Thats a dragonforge cd sized base. It was the largest base I had just to be able to pin it to so I could start painting it.

Plus, doesnt line of sight now depend on the model? not the base?

Side note, pre orders have started on the new options. Unlike the first batch, all sales will be pre orders as nothing will be made unlesss there is a demand for it.


----------



## redstarone (Aug 3, 2009)

Ok sorry guys, wife hasnt been well this week and its needed my full attention.

Ive got all the pics finally, just need to go through them all and edit the keepers before posting.

Until then, final teaser pic of some of the weapon arms minus joint and riveting. 











Weapons are the cannon, the mini cannon, the heat cannon and the lance. The armor and 2 head options will be posted later along with the pics of the completed weapon arms. Just dont have time right now


----------



## redstarone (Aug 3, 2009)

Ok, I can now give my full attention back to this project. I want to thank everyone for their prayers and kind words for my wife. They ment alot to both her and I.

So, tiny teaser pic to give people an idea of what the new armor styles are. PLEASE keep in mind these are super WIP pics take awhile back with a not so good camera..










The layered plate will have a solid part at the top. Both will have alot of rivets. The shoulders are also getting the same options.


----------



## redstarone (Aug 3, 2009)

Silly me forgot some random pictures that havent been posted.. 

Scale:










We can also remove the studs for, techincally a 4th armor style.



















Custom Modifications:




























And just incase anyone was wondering, that is not one of the heads for sale. It came from this lol:


----------



## Ork_boss (Sep 30, 2009)

THAT IS AWESOME I LIKE IT! Wait how big is it?


----------



## Kharnate_Follower (Jun 30, 2008)

... do you not see the size comparison shot?


----------



## redstarone (Aug 3, 2009)

Ork_boss said:


> THAT IS AWESOME I LIKE IT! Wait how big is it?


Its 8 inchs tall, but exact height depends on how its posed. I should have mentioned the height as not everyone knows how big a stompa is. :victory:



Kharnate_Follower said:


> ... do you not see the size comparison shot?


Haha, whats funny is I thought you were talking to me, and hinting that I had already posted the scale picture, so I just spent 3 minutes going over all the other pages to find that I hadnt posted it. 

:laugh:


----------



## Beork (May 7, 2009)

Now, this might get me flamed down like a coyote in a buch fire, but to be honest, although I like the idea, I think the model is a bit awfull.
The ranged weapons are pretty cool, the buzzsaw is nifty, the torso I can live with.
But the head and legs are terrible. Not that I can't see the hard work gone into the model, but it's really not my style and I'd sooner spend the 100 euros to buy one of BigDaddy's than this one.
More detailed, less blobby looking head and legs would fix a lot in my opinion. Same goes for the shoulders with the strange growths all over it.

Not that I would easily make something better and cast it as well, but you get my point right? For me there would to much work to do for the moneys worth.

Beork


----------



## redstarone (Aug 3, 2009)

Arent you the nicest...


You dont like the head, torso or legs, ok... did you even bother to read there are other options for the same parts? I assume not.. so while no, i wont flame you, maybe next time, read the posts rather then just look at the pictures.... 

To save time from having you to read anything above.. FYI.. Mine is cheaper then Big Daddys, doesnt use GW parts, which is illegal, weighs twice as much, is bigger and has more options. Dont get me wrong, his is nice, its just a bit to thin and weedy to be a true knight to me. In the end, we each have our own opinion on what a Knight should look like..

Oh as for the shoulders with the growths, they are studs.... and did you even seen the other 2 armor style pictures? I.E the smooth with trim or the layered plate? True the sample pictures were of the shin armor, it clearly says its for the shoulders as well..


:victory:


----------



## Beork (May 7, 2009)

No need to get all offended, I didn't think I would come across that bad.
Besides, critisism is good for character :grin:

I did read through the whole topic, don't assume things to quickly. 

Did you not put the pictures up to get comments and different views? 
I can hardly comment on something that is not done yet now can I?

I just don't like part of your kit. The new armour variants are very WIP and hard to tell what they will become. Layered would look better, but without the studs simply look like a blob off... stuff to me.

As stated before, I do like the weapons and the torso is pretty much okay.
The other options might look better to me, but as there are no finished pictures it is hard to say anything about them.

About the bigdaddy bot, it also no longer uses GW stuff, it is too close to the IP to be legal in most countries and I wouldn't buy it myself, but choosing between that kit and this kit isn't hard for me. 

How to put this nice... 
I think your kit needs more detail.

I can post pictures of flowers if you want some extra niceness, but between all the love posts in this thread, something more down to earth might be refreshing to the mind.


Beork


----------



## redstarone (Aug 3, 2009)

Beork said:


> No need to get all offended, I didn't think I would come across that bad.
> Besides, critisism is good for character :grin:


I wasnt at all offended... lol.. i wouldnt have left you positive rep if i had been 



Beork said:


> I just don't like part of your kit. The new armour variants are very WIP and hard to tell what they will become. Layered would look better, but without the studs simply look like a blob off... stuff to me.
> 
> As stated before, I do like the weapons and the torso is pretty much okay.
> The other options might look better to me, but as there are no finished pictures it is hard to say anything about them.


Good point. :victory:



Beork said:


> About the bigdaddy bot, it also no longer uses GW stuff, it is too close to the IP to be legal in most countries and I wouldn't buy it myself, but choosing between that kit and this kit isn't hard for me.


It still uses leman russ parts and most notably, heavy bolters. But yea, like i said above, we each have our own taste. Im not trying to bash you one bit, you like what you like 



Beork said:


> How to put this nice...
> I think your kit needs more detail.


It was designed to begin with as something that could be later detailed as the customer saw fit. Personally I did it so that after it was cast I could add GW bitz for my own knight household/titan legion im working on for myself. 

But yes, overall the kit isnt super detailed.


----------



## Zodd (Jul 27, 2009)

A fantastic job. :victory: +rep


----------



## HandOfNephthys (Aug 18, 2009)

Nice! I my self am working on one that is slightly smaller, and will go with my WIP death guard army!


----------



## redstarone (Aug 3, 2009)

HandOfNephthys said:


> Nice! I my self am working on one that is slightly smaller, and will go with my WIP death guard army!


In all the fluff ive read, knights are 8 inchs tall. Awarhound is just under 11 inchs and a reaver is 16-18 inchs.

Knights smaller then 8 inchs arent really to scale, besides being able to hide behind terrain.


----------



## redstarone (Aug 3, 2009)

The kit is back up for sale. Many versions are avalible, PM or email me direct at redstarone22 at gmail dot com for more info.


----------



## projectda (May 12, 2008)

what was used to make the mold?


----------



## redstarone (Aug 3, 2009)

projectda said:


> what was used to make the mold?


Silicon Rubber.

The kit is made from the same reason as FW.


----------

